Ask HN: If you had 15-20k to take a 2-4 week trip, solo, what would you do? - throwaway9er
======
hprx
The important part isn't money, it's time.

Go see the wonders of the world. Be in awe.

I would suggest India because it's a microcosm. Go north to the Himalayas and
you can feel the majesty. Head to the west to the slums of Mumbai and you will
understand poverty. Maybe go learn to meditate out there at a vipassana
center. Visit Agra and the goggle at the opulence of the Taj Mahal. Then head
to Varanasi and experience the rawness. Maybe you'll even see a miracle or two
if you're lucky. Go to Hampi and see giant boulders stacked on top of each
other like lego and be bewildered. Stay in a palace just for the hell of it.
Take a motorcycle through small villages and be greeted by the children who've
never seen anyone so pale or so dark. Sleep in a tent in the deserts of
Rajasthan. Visit the holy places and wonder at the peacefulness.

But then again, India isn't for everyone, but it does have everything.

~~~
vram22
Good points.

I'm Indian, so I'll add a few, particularly about some areas that are likely
to be less well known to foreigners who may mainly have read or been told
about the most popular tourist areas, such as the Golden Triangle
(Delhi/Agra/Rajasthan), Goa and Kerala:

Go to parts of central India, e.g. Madhya Pradesh (MP).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madhya_Pradesh](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madhya_Pradesh)

It's a big state. Lived there for some years. Apart from the usual touristic
areas, of which there are some, try to check out the central Indian deciduous
forests, comprising sal, teak, and many other species. (India has huge
biodiversity.) I really enjoyed the many hikes I did in those forests.

Kanha National Park.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanha_National_Park](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanha_National_Park)

It has those deciduous forests I mentioned, with fauna that include tigers,
gaur (Indian bison - the world's largest bovid), dhole (Indian wild dog),
barasingha (swamp deer with 12-tined horns), etc.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bengal_tiger](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bengal_tiger)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaur](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaur)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhole](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhole)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barasingha](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barasingha)

Marble Rocks - sheer marble cliffs on both sides of the Narmada river near
Jabalpur (MP). They offer boat rides down that stretch, so you can see the
cliffs from up close. Seen it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marble_Rocks](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marble_Rocks)

In South India, less well known places include the "hill stations" (resorts)
such as Kodaikanal, Coonoor (5-7000+ feet high, with a cooler climate, and
mountain forests and orchards), many less frequented and less crowded beaches,
etc. Temples are well known but there are a huge number of them, large and
small, many with interesting architecture. Many wildlife sanctuaries in South
India too. Seen wild elephants on hikes from the mountains to the plains.
Bison too, many times, from nearby. They're huge, but peaceful, unless
disturbed. Cape Comorin (Kanya Kumari), the southernmost tip of the Indian
peninsula, where the Arabian Sea, Indian Ocean and Bay of Bengal meet. Multi-
colored sands there.

Seen some of the above.

The Western Ghats, a long mountain range down the western side of India, right
from Mumbai to almost Kankyakumari, including the states of Maharashtra, Goa,
Karnataka and Kerala/TamilNadu. Lived in parts of it for some years. It's a
biodiversity hotspot, with both deciduous and rain forests.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_Ghats](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_Ghats)

A concert about India's environment and the Western Ghats, by Chinmaya Dunster
and the Celtic Ragas band - A Sense of Wonder:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft8iJ_5R-Lw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft8iJ_5R-Lw)

------
mtmail
The amount is enough to travel the world for a year. Unless you want to spoil
yourself with first class flights and 5 star hotels you'd be hard pressed to
even spent it.

How about climbing Mount Kilimanjaro (takes a week), then relax on the beach
for a week and give the remaining 15k to a local orphanage?

~~~
throwaway9er
It's a thought experiment. Assuming I haven't travelled in years and may not
be able to again. Decadence was not the goal, as is neither spending or
wasting all the money unnecessarily. It's the classic pickle, stay in a few
places for a long time or barely get to know/appreciate multiple. Honestly
looking for ideas I can expand on...

~~~
semicolondev
Going for people and culture ?

Pick different culture. Stay in one country/city, exploring it to the fullest,
making friends. Learning to sign their songs.

Going for refreshment and nature ?

Hop in multiple places.

------
tmaly
I would probably go for South East Asia. Cathay Pacific has this All Asia Pass
that lets you fly to all the destinations in Asia for a month on a single pass
that starts around $1099.
[http://www.airtimetable.com/airpass_asia.htm](http://www.airtimetable.com/airpass_asia.htm)

------
akg_67
For $5K, my wife and I recently did a 4-week road trip, a combination of
staying in hotels, cabins, and camping. We visited:

\- Spokane WA, \- Glacier National Park MT, \- Waterton National Park AB, \-
Banff National Park AB, \- Jasper National Park AB, \- Kamloops BC, \-
Vancouver BC

I will highly recommend trip to national parks in North America.

Last year, for about $15K, my wife and I travelled to Japan and India for 3
months. While 15-20K is plenty of money, 2-4 weeks is not enough to travel to
lot of different places (multiple countries), may be enough for a decent size
country. If you are into nature and hiking, I will suggest Peru.

------
mkempe
What _I_ would do is unlikely to be what _you_ would... There is a huge
difference between 2 and 4 weeks.

With 2 weeks I'd possibly go to Antarctica because that's the only continent I
haven't yet visited. With 4 weeks I'd visit the Galapagos, and walk some of
the Inca Trail to Machu Picchu. Or I might go to Greece.

Btw a decade ago I traveled around the world for one year, for less than that
amount. Best year of my life.

------
kat
Travel to northern Canada (North West Territories, Nunavut) before the planet
warms up too much. See the northern lights, go kayaking, go on wildlife tours
(polar bears!, narwhales!), etc. I know someone who lucked out on a tour and
ended up being the only person in the tour. Flights are incredibly expensive
so it would use up some of your money. Donate the left over money to charity
:)

------
sytelus
Sounds like lot of money and very little time. This means you should take
opportunity to visit places that are otherwise expensive, you can travel to
cheaper places like Asia, Africa, South America any other times ;). This will
then boil down to options like destinations in Europe (example, Italy,
Switzerland or France), Japan, Dubai or Galapagos. I would personally prefer
Italy just because there is just too much to see and absorb there (Rome,
Vatican, Venice, Florence, Milan and so many other little towns). This is
assuming you want to do signtseeing + culture exploration. More rewarding form
of travel is to learn something new and become expert at it while being in new
place but it's hard to blow off 15-20K on that, may be unless you want to get
jet fighter pilot training in Russia or learn to shoot arrows from horse in
Japan.

Just for comparisons, about $25K is pretty good chunk of amount for a solo
travel to go living around the world for entire year.

------
a3n
Road trip with my 17 year old to visit everywhere I've been, and tell the
stories that the visits would inspire. I'm in the US, and I've been as far
west as Kenya, and as far east as England.

~~~
nly
> as far west as Kenya

Not sure if you're being humorous but, from the west coast of the US, it's
still a shorter distance to get to Kenya if you go _east_ than it is if you go
west.

~~~
S4M
If he's on the West Coast, maybe he went to Kenya by crossing the Pacific
Ocean.

~~~
a3n
Yep, courtesy of the US Navy.

------
jasonkester
Personally? I'd take a One Year trip solo. That's the only way to spend that
much money traveling.

I bet I could spend upwards of $2k in four weeks if I really tried, but
honestly the places you'd have to stay and the things you'd have to spend your
time doing would just be way too unpleasant. Think Cruise Ships, Hotels where
people are wearing their Yachting Clothes, God forbid, _Guided Tours_.

It's just not worth it. Either save most of your money or find a way to get
the rest of that year off, then go out and have some real fun

------
aliston
I'd travel on 5k and put the rest in my investment portfolio. The 5k limit
will make the trip a lot of fun and force you to get out of your travel bubble
to meet people. It will also lead you to more interesting experiences and
force you to get creative.

If you really want to burn the cash, then spend another 1k on a day trading
class along the way, and put the last 19k in a highly leveraged investment
like options on GLD or something. Either way the investment goes, it'll make
your trip a lot more exciting!

------
nly
Pay for a good friend to go with you.

~~~
arsalanb
A good friend wouldn't need to be paid, I think?

------
sydneyliu
I think traveling and staying in 1 place or area is a great way to learn and
immerse yourself in a new place. I don't think I'd need 15-20k to do it.

I'd spend all 4 weeks in an area where I don't fit in. Some South American
country probably, perhaps Peru. As an Asian American, I think I'd feel too
comfortable in any American, European, or Asian country. In South America I'd
be able to challenge my comfort zone.

I'd use the money to take necessary precautions on necessary resources and
safety, but otherwise, I'd go lean and rather push myself to do things and
meet people there. I think 4 weeks is a good enough to time learn a new way of
life and really change how you see things.

------
thecupisblue
I'd go to Rome or Greece, and move upwards or downwards to pass through
Croatia, and probably spend a day or two in each seaside city I like or at an
island. If any time remains, go to Berlin and sightsee that amazing city.

------
atmosx
For that sum, I'll try to go Around the World in 28 Days :-) ... a bit like
this guy[1].

Then write book or blogpost about it :-)

I'd take 2 to 3 days each city, then book a plain/train and move to the
next... Take camera (new mobiles are good) and a diary (digital if you like).
Eat specialties and drink the wines and juices each place makes. Talk to
people a lot, write your experiences and think. Seize the moment when you find
something awesome... Take pictures and videos afterwards :-)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phileas_Fogg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phileas_Fogg)

------
bbcbasic
I would prefer to travel solo-proper rather than use guided tours that provide
the accommodation, company and excursions. I found that the day after day
early starts, focus on consuming alcohol and being loud and having to be up
for a party and all that not for me when I did that.

Having said that I found travelling alone to be quite lonely, even if I spoke
to and socialized with people along the way. The best way (for me) would be to
go with a friend or even better my family.

As for where to go. I would love to see more of Tasmania or NZ. Far northern
or eastern Europe too. Get away from the cities and see the amazing scenery.

~~~
dwd
Second NZ. Just spent a week in Queenstown and surrounds and wished I had a
month to take everything in.

Ideally you would do two trips: one during the snow season and the other when
it's warmer for the hiking season.

------
vram22
I'd visit one or more of the Central / Eastern European countries. Mainly
because of the culture, geography and nature; okay, food too :) Poland / Czech
Republic / Hungary / Romania / Slovenia / ...

Also check out my feed of some blog posts with images of nature, from
different countries, including some of the above:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.in/search/label/nature](http://jugad2.blogspot.in/search/label/nature)

------
antb123
Not really fair question as you haven't said what you like? Culture, Nature,
Fun?

This guy has done it twice and raved about East Africa
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Rogers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Rogers)

From my perspective I would hit the countries with the most people - China and
India and then spend a week or so relaxing somewhere (Southern Europe(Greece
Spain) or Israel)

------
pmtarantino
Where are you? It is not the same if you are already in Europe, Asia, etc...

~~~
throwaway9er
American residing in US

~~~
pmtarantino
You could go to South America if you want to know new whole cultures. Though
the big cities may look like the big cities at the United States, the lonely
places are something totally new (search for Patagonia, for example).

If you want to know the big cities, including culture, I'd go to Europe. In
four weeks you can visit culture capitols as Paris, London, Madrid, Rome,
Berlin...

------
hadeharian
I would probably do some kind or genetic study as I traveled. There is some
kind of interesting genotype(s) I would have to test for. This could be plant,
animal, human. I wouldn't really care.

------
lightlyused
Ham radio dxpedition to somewhere on the dxcc most wanted list:
[http://www.clublog.org/mostwanted.php](http://www.clublog.org/mostwanted.php)

------
arsalanb
Fly to Africa, donate all the money I can to better education, healthcare, and
living conditions, raise some more, donate that too, and then fly back.

------
justinv
Trip to Antarctica. National Geographic Expeditions runs tours down there that
last around 10-30 days depending on the experience.

Looks amazing.

------
staunch
Hiking and sailing around the Mediterranean, touring ancient land routes and
sea lanes.

